# Maps Freezing In Modded Tw Roms



## Nackler (Nov 3, 2011)

There have been reports of problems with Google Maps on modded TW ROMs such as TSM Resurrection (and others). I have a Showcase on Cellular South; I don't know if this is only on Showcases. The symptoms are that the touchscreen stops responding to input; the buttons below the screen still work, and if you tap Home, the launcher opens but also fails to respond to touchscreen input. Turning the screen off and back restores proper operation. I usually experience this within 60-120 seconds of starting Maps and using the touchscreen. It has frozen in as little as 1 second.

I use Maps a lot, so I returned to stock Gingerbread. I started modding myself, and shortly found that the Maps bug had appeared on my own ROM. After retracing my steps, I found the cause: Non-stock kernels.

I tested both Imoseyon's LeanKernel 1.5.2 and ComradeSven's TKSGB 10/27 build. The Google Maps bug appeared with each of them.

Tests performed and results:
1. TSM Resurrection 1.2 with LeanKernel 1.5.2: screen froze within 2 minutes
2. Personal ROM with LeanKernel 1.5.2, lagfix on: screen froze within 1 minute
3. Personal ROM with LeanKernel 1.5.2, lagfix OFF: screen froze within 1 minute
4. Personal ROM with LeanKernel 2.0.1, lagfix OFF: screen froze in 5 seconds
5. Personal ROM with TKSGB 10/27 kernel: screen froze within 2 minutes
6. Odin with repartition to stock EE25 Froyo, then upgrade to stock EI20 GB with LeanKernel 1.5.2: screen froze within 2 minutes

7. TSM Resurrection 1.2 with stock EI20 kernel: no freezing in 5 minutes
8. Personal ROM with stock EI20 kernel: no freezing in 5 minutes
9. Odin with repartition to stock EE25 Froyo, then upgrade to stock EI20 GB with stock EI20 kernel: no freezing in 5 minutes

I can find no bugreport/logcat entries that appear useful, but have two bugreport.txts on different ROMs if anyone wants them.

Please report which non-stock kernel & version you are using on a TW ROM, and if you have the freezing problem. If it is present in some kernels and not in others, we can see what patches the affected kernels have in common.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## redwings73 (Nov 21, 2011)

I had this problem as well, and basically quit using Google Maps altogether, but saw today that Google Maps 6.0 is out. I downloaded 6.0 and have been using the app for an hour or so and have not had any of the issues I had with previous versions of Maps.....maybe it's fixed?

Using AweSauce10.5 with LeanKernel 2.0.1.

EDIT: USCC Mesmerize (SCH-I500)


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Never had this issue, with any roms/kernals. GB nightlies, MIUI, multiple froyo roms or current ICS roms.


----------



## Nackler (Nov 3, 2011)

I have Google Maps version 6.0.0, and it has the bug for me. The old version that comes on the stock CS EI20 also has it.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

It freezes on my right away with CM7 stable what with glitch v13 kernel.. The last 2 google updates have been this way


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

An now that I say that everything works perfect lol


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

this problem has plagued many using GB on their Mesmerizes from what i have seen, and i believe it has been discussed quite a bit here in different threads. my understanding is that it is Gingerbread itself that is causing this problem, particularly with the touchscreen driver. as i have had this issue as well, i contacted google about it and they said that i would have to contact the device manufacturer to resolve the issue. that pretty much tells me that Samsung might have fudged up on GB for our devices. if it was on google's end, surely they would have fixed it by now, but no such luck. i have thought about going back to froyo because i do like using google maps when it works right, but i am enjoying running Awesome Sauce X more, so i guess i will stick with that for now. i guess the only thing we can do is contact samsung in hopes that they will take notice that this is an issue if it is brought to their attention enough, and maybe they will fix it. i'm not sure about the fascinate or showcase, but the Mesmerize has been out over a year now so it will probably take a lot to get them to fix issues with GB on them because they have newer and greater devices they are primarily focused on. it would also be nice if they fixed the random screen captures, and random unnecessary wake ups as well


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw a script or zip to fix this at one time... maybe not fix but it supposively helped a lot and now I cant find it anywhere because a dev said it could be the reason for some other of my multi touch apps were making the screen unresponsive at times. So if anyone knows or can link to it that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nackler (Nov 3, 2011)

That patch enables distinct multitouch, and is already installed on my personal ROM, so it is not a solution to this problem. You can get it in the TSM Resurrection thread.


----------



## brug (Aug 5, 2011)

Nackler, just to add to your findings, I think you're right here. I've had maps freeze up issues on my GB Fascinate using GeeWiz 2.2, and various versions of the KGB kernel. I reloaded the stock kernel last night and despite my best efforts I could not get maps to freeze all day today while driving to/from appointments. And battery charging works perfectly too which is a nice perk. Thanks for this info!


----------



## snrsuave (Aug 24, 2011)

I have come to the same conclusion. I am running GeeWiz 2.3 and got the maps freezing issue to go away by flashing the stock eh03 kernel.


----------

